

Ask HN: How to setup a secure server on Amazon EC2 - Siah

I have been looking at scalable web hosting solutions and I am interested in starting a web server on Amazon's EC2. It is simply because I can run many of my processes in the background and reduce the amount of online processing.<p>I have no experience in setting up and checking for security holes in my Apache server. I am wondering what is the best practice for setting up a secure webserver on Amazon machines?<p>Is there any AMI that is already configured to serve as a secure web host?<p>Thanks<p>Siah
======
msw_w
Unless your website is very low traffic, the Amazon micro instance will not
hold up very well and you find that stepping up to the medium or large
instance (= more money) may be required.

That said, there are too many ways to list here to check that any Apache
server is secure. this Google search will get you started.
<http://goo.gl/SM9sB>

~~~
Siah
Are there Amazon AMI's that are already configured and are secure?

